# Toyota Townace



## pictishloon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello everybody, 
I’m a new boy on the block, I’m also an old boy, I’m 62. I will be retiring at the end of December and I would like to buy a second hand ‘little’ camper (probably a Jap import) for my retirement for our regular trips back home to Scotland and across to the Lakes.. I’m disabled so it has to be an automatic, and we rather like the Toyota Hiace campers and the Toyota Townace in particular. 

The Hiace is metal bodied, but the Townace is a ‘coachbuilt’ Hiace, with the Hiace cab and mechanicals AND an all fibreglass body.

With us being older, we don’t like the cold. Can anyone tell us please if the fibreglass body of the Townace has any insulation in it, or is it just the bare fibreglass upholstered? 

Many thanks.

Pictishloon


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Can't answer your question, but somebody here probably will.


----------

